# Driving License in Sharjah



## hashikhan111

Hy All, 
Today i am writing this for all expacts thats living in Sharjah UAE to get driving license. there are two type of driving institute you can choice in Sharjah one is Govt one sharjah driving institute and other is 22 private school located in Al Nasserya driving complex near to Zulekha hospital Sharjah.
Lets compare both of above, its your choice to weather choice Govt or Private but if you enroll in goverment you have to wait minimum 6 months to 2 year to get your turn for tarining due to heavy load of student. While in private driving school in sharjah you can start within day. Now question is how we can choice best private driving school in Sharjah ? . Let me make it clear all private driving school in Sharjah have Driving instrutor on commision so instead of driving school choice best driving instrutor to get early driving license.
let me explain step by step procedure to start it.
For Male employed visa should be from Sharjah.
1.	NOC 
2.	Original passport
3.	Emirates Original
4.	Trade license copy
5.	Chamber of comerce copy
6.	Computer card labour card copy
NOC Signature person computer labour card or power of attorney copy

Female Husband, father Visa can be from any emirates but should have home agreement in Sharjah
1.	NOC from husband
2.	Husband passport copy
3.	Emirates id Husband copy
4.	Original passport self
5.	4 photos
6.	Outside sharjah stay home agreement original for other emirates


650 file opening fee , you have to gor Muroor near wasit police station and register with above documents, remember if you want to get classes in private school should told upon registration. they will give you registartion paper, now pay theory fee and get theory classes, once you pass the theory exam, now choice private driving instructor instead of school. 
I know one person he was my instructor and i got in second try his name is Haseeb and his mob num is XXXXXXXX. You can contact him for automatic driving license course in Sharjah.
second is govt school where you have to wait for minimum 6 months to start classes.
choice is urs, hope this will help many of you.
Regards


----------



## Dreamer kiran

Hi Khan,

Please let me know Haseeb's contact number.

Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## faisalshams786

Hey, i know this post has been here a while but i had a question, is the waiting period for government classes still as long or has it shorten a bit?


----------

